# Any Exhaust experts?



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

I just recently had a cam installed along with ported heads and a dyno tune. the car sounds pretty good if your standing behind it but from the inside or driving down the road beside a concrete divider or something similiar it really sounds like crap imo. I have slp long tube headers with high flow cats and magna flow cat back exhaust. Does anyone know of any mufflers that might be an exact swap? I thinking about some glass packs maybe if i can find them the correct length and see what that sounds like.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No one can tell you what you'd like. Some like it obnoxiously loud and some want it to sound like it's in the bottom of a 55 gal drum. Personally I built the car for performance and the car sounds like what it sounds


----------



## Sentrek (May 10, 2009)

Right, I realize no one is going to be able to tell me what i like. Although i do personally like the sound of it being in the bottom of a drum....
I guess what i am asking is are the mufflers manufactured for this car all similiar in length where i may be able to try something else with out having to hack up my pipes or jerry rig them up?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mufflers are easy to fab up for an exhuast shop, take you pick on what one you want. No need to worry about hacking up the exhaust. Either way the muff has to be be cut out and new one welded in place any way you look at it.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Sentrek said:


> Right, I realize no one is going to be able to tell me what i like. Although i do personally like the sound of it being in the bottom of a drum....
> I guess what i am asking is are the mufflers manufactured for this car all similiar in length where i may be able to try something else with out having to hack up my pipes or jerry rig them up?


If you have an X pipe, get rid of it


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

heyman said:


> If you have an X pipe, get rid of it


Why???

Larry


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Why???
> 
> Larry


Well, the OP has an issue with the sound, and unless you have a restricted system, an X pipe is really only affecting the sound. Case in point, on a bone stock car with stock manifolds, an X pipe, will make abit of different in power, Abit, with headers, and free flowing system, it's really only changing the exhaust note.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Magnaflows pretty much are glasspacks. Not in the traditional sense of the cherry bomb, but they're a stainless case with a straight through perforated pipe that's packed with fiberglass...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm a bit confused. Free flowing? What does that mean? A X provides some scavenging in a _properly_ sized system. It does _not_ make a LS sound like a Ferrari. Altho I'm sure it does have an A>B difference in sound I doubt anyone listening to my exhaust would say "Is that an exotic engine in there like a Ferrari or do you have a X pipe?". All the right little pieces combined together make the most power. 

‪GTO, LTs, 3" Power Sticks, x-pipe, Spintech Pro Streets‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Changing to an x pipe only, won't change the sound very much, and
can add a little scavenging to aid performance. I'll bet that 99% of the 
people can stand behind my 05 and couldn't tell if I have an x pipe,
h pipe, or seperate exhausts by the sound. I've had resonators, h pipe,
x pipe, and seperate exhaust with all the other thing the same (Lts, 
no cats and Maganaflow 5x9 glasspacks) and they all sound about the same,
except the resonators were a little quiter.

Larry


----------

